# Has anyone seen Tiffany's new metal: Rubedo?



## e_nmn_m

They tell me this was created for their 175th anniversary. The necklace I saw was amazing: a lariat of silver and rubedo rings on a silver chain. Would you believe I cannot find a picture anywhere! Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## 2ckwt1

I saw a picture of this in the FASHION magazine (March 2012) while I was reading it at my sister's house this weekend.

I too tried to google it but came up with nothing (except that Tiffany trademarked this name).

The magazine has a picture of a necklace and cuff bracelet...I was in love with the bracelet already...

I would love to see more pictures too.


----------



## Candice0985

hmm interesting I looked on wikipedia and there was an article in regards to alchemy describing a reddish metal....

if anyone can post pics from fashion magazine I would love to see there new pieces


----------



## NurseAnn

Ooh so exciting!  I wonder what it's price range will be.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

What does it look like?


----------



## madeofdreams

See this for some photos: http://www.fashiontrenddigest.com/d/9629.shtml

According to the website, rubedo is a new metal invented by Tiffany and is made up of a combination of gold, silver and brass in varying proportion. It will be used on the 1837 collection and is supposed to be a hardy shiny metal.


----------



## Candice0985

it's nice I like the necklace! I wonder will rubedo be less expensive then RG?


----------



## pandapharm

it definitely looks like RG to me! very cool. I wonder how it stands up to wear compared to RG.


----------



## Jujuma

The picture I saw was a cuff, looked like rg but not shinny (could of been photo). No price given. I love rg, this I would have to see in real life. Am trying to go to my Tiffany's and see if they have anything by end of week. Will let you know.


----------



## darkangel07760

Welp, now I know what my next Tiffany piece is going to be!  I hope it won't be too pricey...


----------



## restricter

There was a picture in the March issue of InStyle of the 1837 Cuff and it was somewhere around $7000.


----------



## Jujuma

restricter said:
			
		

> There was a picture in the March issue of InStyle of the 1837 Cuff and it was somewhere around $7000.



That's what I saw. Wasn't it a weird pic though? Like you couldn't tell the finish? I didn't remember the price. I want to see IRL.


----------



## TheKoiPolloi

So, gold plus silver plus a base alloy... isn't that electrum?


----------



## VegasLvr

I have seen it. Very pretty and warm, much like rose gold which I love


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> There was a picture in the March issue of InStyle of the 1837 Cuff and it was somewhere around $7000.


 
I should go grab a copy of that... is it still on the shelves?


----------



## neverenoughbags

I love the necklace!   Wonder how much that is?


----------



## e_nmn_m

The necklace is $495. I really, really, REALLY liked it.

The cynic in me says that Tiffany made this alloy because gold was getting too expensive and their profit margins were declining, so they they created this cheaper alloy to mimic rose gold.


----------



## Phillyfan

That very first top pic with the rings pendant is $495? When will it be in US Tiffanys?


----------



## surfergirljen

Love that necklace with all the rings too! The new metal looks really warm... mmm!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Ooh I like these! Looks slightly more rosy than the current rose gold they do, and is a warmer more coppery colour. I love it, I was just saying the other day how Tiffany's rose gold isn't coppery enough so it's difficult to match to other rose gold pieces.


----------



## Aligp56

Hi I was in Tiffany's today, I had to pick up a repair.  On my way out the SA directed me to the Rubedo case.  He told me the Rubedo gold was cheaper than the rose gold.  I was in a hurry, so I didn't have time for pics or prices, but the jewelry was beautiful!  

I'm not a rose gold fan, so I wouldn't get this line, the gold was somewhat more of a copper tone then other rose gold pieces I have seen.  I'm not really up on my Tiffany's jewelry, but some of the pieces looked like they were from the 1837 line, I saw a bangle bracelet, ring and link type bracelet.  Very pretty!
So if you get a chance to check the jewelry out, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## restricter

Page 444, March 2012 Instyle:

For Tiffany, marking 175 years in the biz called for more than just birthday cake.  So jewelers there created Rubedo, a new metal that's an exclusive combo of gold, silver and copper.  The special blend is now a permanent addition to the brand's popular 1837 line; however, pieces engraved with the founder's signature will be available only in 2012 as part of a limited edition collection.

Large metal 1837 cuff, signed -- $8,500.


----------



## girliceclimber

The pieces are very pretty, but I'm curious what the metal composition is. To me, it sounds an awful lot like 10k gold.. but since Tiffany's only sells 18k, they didn't want to market it as such. 

Ok, that's my cynical comment for the day! But seriously, the designs are great (found a pic of a collar necklace made of many interlocking circles, and it was beautiful!) and I'm looking forward to seeing what else they come out with.


----------



## HauteMama

e_nmn_m said:


> The cynic in me says that Tiffany made this alloy because gold was getting too expensive and their profit margins were declining, so they they created this cheaper alloy to mimic rose gold.


 
Exactly.


----------



## NurseAnn

Tiffany did a press release about it.  I love the necklace but $1250 is wayyyyyy too expensive for a necklace that is mostly sterling.  

http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?id=172


----------



## restricter

More price info from Tiffany website:

Interlocking circles pendant - $1250.  http://press.tiffany.com/ImageGallery/ImageResults.aspx?cid=8&mcat=1

Interlocking circles necklace - $8000.  http://press.tiffany.com/ImageGallery/ImageResults.aspx?cid=8&mcat=1

Wide 1837 ring - $650  http://press.tiffany.com/ImageGalle...+false-s+-r+false-t+rubedo-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+

Padlock charm - $600  http://press.tiffany.com/ImageGalle...+false-s+-r+false-t+rubedo-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+

Ultrawide 1837 Cuff - $7500  http://press.tiffany.com/ImageGalle...+false-s+-r+false-t+rubedo-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+


----------



## e_nmn_m

Needless to say, that was NOT the price marked on the necklace yesterday.

:: scratches head :: 

Maybe I should go back and get it.


----------



## neverenoughbags

e_nmn_m said:


> Needless to say, that was NOT the price marked on the necklace yesterday.
> 
> :: scratches head ::
> 
> Maybe I should go back and get it.


 
Yes...Run back.  I would totally get it for $495... $1250, not so much...


----------



## restricter

^^ At those prices, you'd almost be better off getting Ippolita Rose pieces.  Same principle as rubedo, I believe.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am going on Friday ot check this out... I have my birthday coming up this Tuesday, this would be something different to get...


----------



## NurseAnn

I went to my local Tiffany's today to look at the new Rubedo items.  The prices on the press release appear to be incorrect.  The SA I talked to was a little shocked at the prices I'd mentioned to her.  She told me that the Rubedo line was intended to have the feel of rose gold with the shine of silver.  It is intended to be a mid price range metal.  To me it looks like what rose gold looks like at most other stores (I've always thought that T&Co's rose gold was a lot less pink....which I liked).  I was wearing my RG plated Michael Kors watch when I tried some items on and it looked very similar in tone.  

The SA also told me that she had no idea what the proportions of silver to gold were and that it was something that was patented and secret.  BUT she did tell me that I should treat it more like silver (not wear it in the pool, try to prevent tarnish, might need polishing every now and then) which pretty  much gave it away.  So now I'm not sure what to think about this new metal. 

They seemed to have a lot more items in Rubedo than what was pictured on the press release.  

This ring in Rubedo was $325
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+1-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

This ring in Rubedo was in the $500 range
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+2-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Also had these items (which I don't remember the prices for) in Rubedo
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+5-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+6-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


The necklace with the interlocked Rubedo and SS is actually $275....WAY more reasonable.  And it's beautiful.  

It took a lot of will power to stop myself from buying something.  I am curious to see how this new metal will wear and if it will end up being popular.


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> Page 444, March 2012 Instyle:
> 
> For Tiffany, marking 175 years in the biz called for more than just birthday cake.  So jewelers there created Rubedo, a new metal that's an exclusive combo of gold, silver and copper.  The special blend is now a permanent addition to the brand's popular 1837 line; however, pieces engraved with the founder's signature will be available only in 2012 as part of a limited edition collection.
> 
> Large metal 1837 cuff, signed -- $8,500.




Thank you! I appreciate the ino.


----------



## restricter

1837 rings are up on the website!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I visited my Tiffany today. I have to say, the 1837 line is one of my favorites, and I was really liking what I was seeing. I really cannot decide between the narrow ring or the bar pendant. It is going to be one of them, that's for sure.
I liked the look. It is different, and I would like to own one piece.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am most likely getting this one: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+288191-r+101746884-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## neverenoughbags

I tried this one on this week. It's gorgeous.  I think it's well priced.


----------



## darkangel07760

neverenoughbags said:


> I tried this one on this week. It's gorgeous. I think it's well priced.


 
thanks!  i really liked it.  i was considering the bar pendant as well, mainly because it has Tiffany's signature on it and they are only doing it for 2012, but my SO took a look at it and wasn't sold.  He liked the interlocking one better too!


----------



## neverenoughbags

I saw the bar pendant but it didnt wow me, so I didn't try it on.    The circles are cute.  Small, and lots of movement. Perfect size really.


----------



## NurseAnn

darkangel07760 said:


> I am most likely getting this one: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+288191-r+101746884-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I can't decide between this and the 1837 ring.  It's beautiful but I already have the interlocking circles necklace in SS.  (different but still the same cocept).  If you get it will you post pics?  I'd love to see it on someone in normal non jewelry store lighting.


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> I can't decide between this and the 1837 ring. It's beautiful but I already have the interlocking circles necklace in SS. (different but still the same concept). If you get it will you post pics? I'd love to see it on someone in normal non jewelry store lighting.


 
I will absolutely post pics! I was thinking about the ring too... I already have the ring in yellow gold and sterling silver... The ring is super comfortable.  But if you already have the interlocking necklace, i would suggest the ring.  
I am hoping to buy this on Tuesday, so I will keep you posted!


----------



## darkangel07760

neverenoughbags said:


> I saw the bar pendant but it didnt wow me, so I didn't try it on. The circles are cute. Small, and lots of movement. Perfect size really.


 
Yes the bar pendant does kinda just hang there.    I didn't have time to try them on yesterday, going to try them on today.


----------



## wild child

darkangel07760 said:


> I am most likely getting this one: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+288191-r+101746884-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


 
This one is really pretty! I was contemplating between this one and the bar pendant too! Most likely i'll be getting this one too


----------



## Kitsunegrl

So any info on tarnishing or the color fading?


----------



## pgtea

the SA , today, mentioned this new metal when i was asking her about RG...she said that rubedo has silver in it and can tarnish ..well...compared to RG....


----------



## darkangel07760

wild child said:


> This one is really pretty! I was contemplating between this one and the bar pendant too! Most likely i'll be getting this one too



I went back to Tiffany's today, and had my SO take a look. He immediately dismissed the bar pendant; said it looked like a plain pendant. He was much more impressed by the small 3 circle pendant and so I ended up getting that one, since I wanted to have him with me when I bought it. Even though my birthday is only 3 days away, we are both going to be working so this worked out better.
Modeling pics when I get home.


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> I went back to Tiffany's today, and had my SO take a look. He immediately dismissed the bar pendant; said it looked like a plain pendant. He was much more impressed by the small 3 circle pendant and so I ended up getting that one, since I wanted to have him with me when I bought it. Even though my birthday is only 3 days away, we are both going to be working so this worked out better.
> Modeling pics when I get home.



Oh wow, congrats!  I can't wait to see it!!  This new metal is very intriguing and looks very pretty online but i'm sure is more stunning in person!  Also, happy birthday


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Oh wow, congrats! I can't wait to see it!! This new metal is very intriguing and looks very pretty online but i'm sure is more stunning in person! Also, happy birthday


 
Thank you!  I was trying to decide what to buy myself for my birthday... When I heard about Tiffany putting out this new metal, I knew I had to get a piece. 
It is rosier than rose gold, and cooler in tone than pure copper (i was wearing a trinity ring and one of the rings is pure copper so I could compare it).


----------



## darkangel07760

ok so.... i have the interlocking small pendant, but here i am, 3 hours after i went to bed, and now i am up posting on here... 
here is my issue:
i think i might want the bar pendant, and mainly because it it soley rubedo metal... the bar and the three circles are on opposite ends of the style spectrum... gah i am literally losing sleep over this (or it is just because i unwisely had an americano before i went to bed... the joys of having an espresso machine at home, ugh).
who knows; i might just own both.  that might solve the issue.


----------



## etk123

Wow it's so pretty! You better get both. It's your bday after all.


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> Wow it's so pretty! You better get both. It's your bday after all.


 
Good suggestion!  You know... took another look at it online... the three circles are WAY prettier... I will go try on the bar again.  But I need to keep the three circle necklace! lol!


----------



## niev

If it can tarnish is it more of a "rose silver"?  I hate to have to polish metals... I'd actually prefer they use stainless steel in it if it would prevent tarnish since their new alloy isn't really a precious metal anyway.


----------



## americanroyal89

How big was the bar pendant? I kind of want it...but I would have to get the chain lengthened though...


----------



## darkangel07760

americanroyal89 said:


> How big was the bar pendant? I kind of want it...but I would have to get the chain lengthened though...


 
As much as I like the bar pendant, I think it would suit a guy better.  It is quite slim, and it is only on a 16inchchain, so they will have to lengthen it for you or possibly be able to switch out the chain!


----------



## darkangel07760

niev said:


> If it can tarnish is it more of a "rose silver"? I hate to have to polish metals... I'd actually prefer they use stainless steel in it if it would prevent tarnish since their new alloy isn't really a precious metal anyway.


 
Rose silver is a cool way of putting it!


----------



## americanroyal89

darkangel07760 said:


> As much as I like the bar pendant, *I think it would suit a guy better*.  It is quite slim, and it is only on a 16inchchain, so they will have to lengthen it for you or possibly be able to switch out the chain!



really?! i may have to go and check it out


----------



## neverenoughbags

darkangel07760 said:


> ok so.... i have the interlocking small pendant, but here i am, 3 hours after i went to bed, and now i am up posting on here...
> here is my issue:
> i think i might want the bar pendant, and mainly because it it soley rubedo metal... the bar and the three circles are on opposite ends of the style spectrum... gah i am literally losing sleep over this (or it is just because i unwisely had an americano before i went to bed... the joys of having an espresso machine at home, ugh).
> who knows; i might just own both.  that might solve the issue.



Congrats!   I love it.    You should post modeling pics.    

I found the bar pendant so tiny.       This necklace has a little more presence.


----------



## darkangel07760

neverenoughbags said:


> Congrats!   I love it.    You should post modeling pics.
> 
> I found the bar pendant so tiny.       This necklace has a little more presence.



Yes, I agree. The bar pendant would be more subtle. I also liked that it had Tiffany's signature on it and sadly the three rings does not! I might start with the bar pendant. We will see. I need to go back when they have the bar pendant back in stock.


----------



## NurseAnn

I took the plunge and bought the narrow 1837 ring.  They are having to ship it to me because my ring size wasn't in the store.  It may just be because I don't have it my hands that I am feeling this way but I am already having second thoughts.  None of the SAs were able to offer me more than a guess at how the metal would wear/change color with time. That is my biggest reservation.  I also wonder if I shouldn't just plunk down the money for gold if I'm that worried about it.  Have you guys heard any more helpful information about rubedo?


----------



## sjunky13

This is rose silver. Just like Ippolita has. Are the sa's really not saying what it is?


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> ok so.... i have the interlocking small pendant, but here i am, 3 hours after i went to bed, and now i am up posting on here...
> here is my issue:
> i think i might want the bar pendant, and mainly because it it soley rubedo metal... the bar and the three circles are on opposite ends of the style spectrum... gah i am literally losing sleep over this (or it is just because i unwisely had an americano before i went to bed... the joys of having an espresso machine at home, ugh).
> who knows; i might just own both. that might solve the issue.


 This is pretty. But you will have to polish it like silver. But it does look really nice!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> This is pretty. But you will have to polish it like silver. But it does look really nice!



I don't mind polishing it.  I am hoping to get a call from Tiffany's tomorrow. I am waiting for the bar pendant to arrive at their shop, so that I can try it on and make my final decision.


----------



## darkangel07760

neverenoughbags said:


> Congrats!   I love it.    You should post modeling pics.
> 
> I found the bar pendant so tiny.       This necklace has a little more presence.



I agree. Nonetheless it is going to be a tough decision!


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> ok so.... i have the interlocking small pendant, but here i am, 3 hours after i went to bed, and now i am up posting on here...
> here is my issue:
> i think i might want the bar pendant, and mainly because it it soley rubedo metal... the bar and the three circles are on opposite ends of the style spectrum... gah i am literally losing sleep over this (or it is just because i unwisely had an americano before i went to bed... the joys of having an espresso machine at home, ugh).
> who knows; i might just own both.  that might solve the issue.





darkangel07760 said:


> I went back to Tiffany's today, and had my SO take a look. He immediately dismissed the bar pendant; said it looked like a plain pendant. He was much more impressed by the small 3 circle pendant and so I ended up getting that one, since I wanted to have him with me when I bought it. Even though my birthday is only 3 days away, we are both going to be working so this worked out better.
> Modeling pics when I get home.



Dark Angel I just LOVE it!!! Even prettier in person!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Do you guys think Rubedo is well priced, considering nobody has any info on how much gold there is in it, or how it wears?

I am tempted by the narrow ring, but I'm debating whether to just get something else in rose gold instead!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I guess I'm stuck in my ways...I will stick to gold or silver, not some mystery metal that requires polishing.   It's pretty though!


----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you guys think Rubedo is well priced, considering nobody has any info on how much gold there is in it, or how it wears?
> 
> I am tempted by the narrow ring, but I'm debating whether to just get something else in rose gold instead!



I am having the exact same dilemma. I ordered the narrow ring but now think I might turn around and just exchange it for solid gold.  I am just worried about how this metal will wear over time.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Dark Angel I just LOVE it!!! Even prettier in person!!!


 
omg surfer you are going to be disappointed!
I returned the three circle pendant...   I  tried on the sterling silver bar, and it looked so chic... Plus, I can definitely see myself pairing it with another VCA piece... They didn't have the rubedo bar pendant, so when I go to San Francisco Saturday, i am picking up one there... 
Oh jeez, yep I changed my mind! lol


----------



## darkangel07760

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you guys think Rubedo is well priced, considering nobody has any info on how much gold there is in it, or how it wears?
> 
> I am tempted by the narrow ring, but I'm debating whether to just get something else in rose gold instead!


 
I understand your views, I think that certain pieces are reasonably priced.  I am buying it because it is unique to Tiffany... though I am still eyeballing a rose gold piece as well!


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> I am having the exact same dilemma. I ordered the narrow ring but now think I might turn around and just exchange it for solid gold. I am just worried about how this metal will wear over time.


 
I think you should keep it, I thought the narrow ring was quite lovely.


----------



## NurseAnn

Got my narrow ring today.  The color is beautiful and I love the ring but I am still having hesitations about how it will wear over time.  In some lights it looks like rose gold while in other lighting it looks like rose silver.  It's very interesting.  








And next to my RG plated MK watch


----------



## neverenoughbags

NurseAnn said:


> Got my narrow ring today.  The color is beautiful and I love the ring but I am still having hesitations about how it will wear over time.  In some lights it looks like rose gold while in other lighting it looks like rose silver.  It's very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to my RG plated MK watch



Wow.  I love the colour!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Great pics!


----------



## NurseAnn

neverenoughbags said:


> Wow.  I love the colour!!!



Thank you!   love it too!  That's why I'm so concerned about fading/wearing issues. No one knows what it will look like with repeated wear. I would wear it to pieces too.  I might love it enough to take a chance.


----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> Great pics!



I hope they help you decide!  You're deciding between this and a RG necklace right?  Have you picked something out?


----------



## americanroyal89

i went and looked at this stuff in person today. its beautiful...Im loving the bar pendant, but im afraid that it will be too feminine on me. but i absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

NurseAnn said:


> I hope they help you decide!  You're deciding between this and a RG necklace right?  Have you picked something out?



I'm likely going to get the rose gold Elsa Peretti bean necklace, but I'm still considering the narrow ring as a separate purchase for when I get my raise in April...  LOL


----------



## amateurjeweler

I'm not saying Rubedo isn't a pretty metal. It is. But I don't understand the hallmark: "metal." Which could mean anything. I understand that Tiffany is keeping their new metal's alloy a secret to discourage counterfeits, but from the company that literally set the national purity standards for silver, gold, and platinum, I don't understand how they justify keeping the "metal" content secret from its higher-end consumers. And in any case, why stamp the pieces "metal" instead of "Rubedo?" So they can change the "metal" alloy content any time they want? 

I asked a sales associate and she told me that Rubedo is an "alloy" and "not being marketed as a precious metal," to justify the secrecy. Which is funny, because 925 _is_ a precious metal and is being sold for about 150% to 1000% less. So why should I pay more for a non-precious "metal" they're advertising is crafted from - you guessed it - _precious metals_?! And get this: because it's not being marketed as a precious metal, all Rubedo items come in sterling packaging. No suede boxes with the premium price tag .

I also don't understand unveiling the new alloy in the 1837 collection. Sure it has the 2012 175th anniversary exclusive Tiffany signature, but people who purchase in the Rubedo range likely already have enough pieces from that collection. Why not debut the "metal" in Schlumberger or another collection that has no sterling in its line? 

Mixing the Rubedo pieces with sterling chains also bothers me. The two-tone pieces I understand having sterling chains, but why debut a solid Rubedo bard pendant and fail to craft the whole piece in the metal? It feels like they're cutting corners quite frankly, saving money by using the same chain as the sterling bar pendant.  

I'd rather see Tiffany debut a new designer collaboration, or re-issue coveted classic designs like the favrile scarabs Louis Comfort Tiffany's studio crafted (http://tiffanyscarabs.com/) for the 175th anniversary. I actually don't mind Tiffany using 14k, 12k, 10k gold, but let us know what it is! And at the end of the day, I would rather have seen their titanium jewelry extended (interlocking 1837 titanium or DBTY in titanium bezels and chains would be amazing) because it's stronger and purer than Rubedo. 

I want to give this new alloy a chance. Tiffany is just not "wowing" me, and worse, they're asking us to purchase precious materials without a proper stamp, with blind faith in their prestige. If they keep up tactics like this their prestige will wear thinner than it already is.

Rant over. I'll start breathing again now  lol.


----------



## e_nmn_m

^ ^ 

I agree with you. For all this is an anniversary piece, the only thing I feel like they're celebrating is the stupidity of their customers.

Having said that...I still like the three ring necklace, design-wise.


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> Got my narrow ring today. The color is beautiful and I love the ring but I am still having hesitations about how it will wear over time. In some lights it looks like rose gold while in other lighting it looks like rose silver. It's very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to my RG plated MK watch


 
oh it is so lovely.  please keep it, I think that you will be happy you did!  it looks very pretty with your watch!


----------



## darkangel07760

amateurjeweler said:


> I'm not saying Rubedo isn't a pretty metal. It is. But I don't understand the hallmark: "metal." Which could mean anything. I understand that Tiffany is keeping their new metal's alloy a secret to discourage counterfeits, but from the company that literally set the national purity standards for silver, gold, and platinum, I don't understand how they justify keeping the "metal" content secret from its higher-end consumers. And in any case, why stamp the pieces "metal" instead of "Rubedo?" So they can change the "metal" alloy content any time they want?
> 
> I asked a sales associate and she told me that Rubedo is an "alloy" and "not being marketed as a precious metal," to justify the secrecy. Which is funny, because 925 _is_ a precious metal and is being sold for about 150% to 1000% less. So why should I pay more for a non-precious "metal" they're advertising is crafted from - you guessed it - _precious metals_?! And get this: because it's not being marketed as a precious metal, all Rubedo items come in sterling packaging. No suede boxes with the premium price tag .
> 
> I also don't understand unveiling the new alloy in the 1837 collection. Sure it has the 2012 175th anniversary exclusive Tiffany signature, but people who purchase in the Rubedo range likely already have enough pieces from that collection. Why not debut the "metal" in Schlumberger or another collection that has no sterling in its line?
> 
> Mixing the Rubedo pieces with sterling chains also bothers me. The two-tone pieces I understand having sterling chains, but why debut a solid Rubedo bard pendant and fail to craft the whole piece in the metal? It feels like they're cutting corners quite frankly, saving money by using the same chain as the sterling bar pendant.
> 
> I'd rather see Tiffany debut a new designer collaboration, or re-issue coveted classic designs like the favrile scarabs Louis Comfort Tiffany's studio crafted (http://tiffanyscarabs.com/) for the 175th anniversary. I actually don't mind Tiffany using 14k, 12k, 10k gold, but let us know what it is! And at the end of the day, I would rather have seen their titanium jewelry extended (interlocking 1837 titanium or DBTY in titanium bezels and chains would be amazing) because it's stronger and purer than Rubedo.
> 
> I want to give this new alloy a chance. Tiffany is just not "wowing" me, and worse, they're asking us to purchase precious materials without a proper stamp, with blind faith in their prestige. If they keep up tactics like this their prestige will wear thinner than it already is.
> 
> Rant over. I'll start breathing again now  lol.


 
Perfectly good rant.    I really like how you stated your points. 
The "metal" stamping is a bit odd... I agree.  I also agree that my rubedo pendant should have come with a rubedo chain. However, I am glad it came out in the 1837 line, I like that line as everyday pieces, so I am cool with that.
I took a leap of faith, so to speak, and I hope that this metal turns out to be even more intriguing than I initially thought.


----------



## MsBeetle

Does anyone know the width of the rubedo rings? especially the $500 one. thanks


----------



## faintlymacabre

MsBeetle said:


> Does anyone know the width of the rubedo rings? especially the $500 one. thanks


 
It's about 6mm.






A size 6 on a size 5.5 finger (I bought slightly bigger so I could wear it on multiple fingers):


----------



## MsBeetle

faintlymacabre said:


> It's about 6mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A size 6 on a size 5.5 finger (I bought slightly bigger so I could wear it on multiple fingers):


thanks!  I have to decide between this one or the narrow one.  doesn't seem to be that much of a different.....decisions decisions....


----------



## faintlymacabre

MsBeetle said:


> thanks! I have to decide between this one or the narrow one. doesn't seem to be that much of a different.....decisions decisions....


 
Best to try them on in person, if you can.    I thought I wanted the narrow one more originally, until I saw them IRL.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

amateurjeweler said:


> I'm not saying Rubedo isn't a pretty metal. It is. But I don't understand the hallmark: "metal." Which could mean anything. I understand that Tiffany is keeping their new metal's alloy a secret to discourage counterfeits, but from the company that literally set the national purity standards for silver, gold, and platinum, I don't understand how they justify keeping the "metal" content secret from its higher-end consumers. And in any case, why stamp the pieces "metal" instead of "Rubedo?" So they can change the "metal" alloy content any time they want?
> 
> I asked a sales associate and she told me that Rubedo is an "alloy" and "not being marketed as a precious metal," to justify the secrecy. Which is funny, because 925 _is_ a precious metal and is being sold for about 150% to 1000% less. So why should I pay more for a non-precious "metal" they're advertising is crafted from - you guessed it - _precious metals_?! And get this: because it's not being marketed as a precious metal, all Rubedo items come in sterling packaging. No suede boxes with the premium price tag .
> 
> I also don't understand unveiling the new alloy in the 1837 collection. Sure it has the 2012 175th anniversary exclusive Tiffany signature, but people who purchase in the Rubedo range likely already have enough pieces from that collection. Why not debut the "metal" in Schlumberger or another collection that has no sterling in its line?
> 
> Mixing the Rubedo pieces with sterling chains also bothers me. The two-tone pieces I understand having sterling chains, but why debut a solid Rubedo bard pendant and fail to craft the whole piece in the metal? It feels like they're cutting corners quite frankly, saving money by using the same chain as the sterling bar pendant.
> 
> I'd rather see Tiffany debut a new designer collaboration, or re-issue coveted classic designs like the favrile scarabs Louis Comfort Tiffany's studio crafted (http://tiffanyscarabs.com/) for the 175th anniversary. I actually don't mind Tiffany using 14k, 12k, 10k gold, but let us know what it is! And at the end of the day, I would rather have seen their titanium jewelry extended (interlocking 1837 titanium or DBTY in titanium bezels and chains would be amazing) because it's stronger and purer than Rubedo.
> 
> I want to give this new alloy a chance. Tiffany is just not "wowing" me, and worse, they're asking us to purchase precious materials without a proper stamp, with blind faith in their prestige. If they keep up tactics like this their prestige will wear thinner than it already is.
> 
> Rant over. I'll start breathing again now  lol.



 

I saw the jewelry today at Tiffany's.  The metal is very pretty and shiny, but if they will only stamp it "Metal", why bother?  If it has a decent amount of gold content, they shouldn't hesitate to stamp in on the item, especially at the prices they're asking.  You don't even know how much silver they use.  It could be 95% copper, with silver and gold added in very small amounts, or other lesser metals like titanium, etc. mixed in.  I personally wouldn't buy it.  I think it's just another marketing gimmick, and I'm surprised that Tiffany would do something like this.  Furthermore, the prices Tiffany has placed on these "mystery metal" items are obscene.  

There are laws in the jewelry trade for disclosing the metal content and it's purity, but I suppose for such a high profile company as Tiffany & Co.,  it appears they've found a way around them.  Unless they disclose the metal content and purity, I have no way of determining what the value is, and I'm staying away from it.


----------



## inch37

How small is the  bar pendant?


----------



## mocha.lover

For anyone who wants the Rubedo cuff but wants it cheaper, CharityBuzz.com currently carries it: http://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/2960162


----------



## miyale30

An interesting article I found about Tiffany's Rubedo.

My DF and I went to Tiffany on Saturday to take a look and I found the color quite beautiful. He bought the narrow ring for me and I'm really liking it. It is pricey for the gold content but I haven't found anything in a rosy color other than Cartier that I like as much! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/f...-over-meaning-of-metal.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1


----------



## faintlymacabre

Thanks for the article link!

So 55% copper, 31% gold, 14% silver.

I did notice that my ring had a "metallic" smell to it, so I had assumed the copper made up a large portion of the alloy.  Nice to see actual numbers though.

Pricey for what it is, yes, but that is true for all Tiffany.  I don't regret buying the medium ring.  I didn't purchase it as an "investment", but as something to wear and enjoy.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Looks really pretty... I'm loving these rings... I think I might have to check out the narrow one. So pretty!


----------



## kc_sherly

I bought the padlock charm couple days ago and I love it so much! Today, when I take it out, i saw a little scratch on it... I never dropped it or anything! Everytime I take it off, I put it back in the pouch. I don't know what I should do about it....... can someone help me? Should I go to Tiffany and see if they can do anything? Or there is nothing I can really do about it? I am very upset because I love the necklace so much and I took good care of it, I dont know why there is a scratch on it....


----------



## Candice0985

kc_sherly said:


> I bought the padlock charm couple days ago and I love it so much! Today, when I take it out, i saw a little scratch on it... I never dropped it or anything! Everytime I take it off, I put it back in the pouch. I don't know what I should do about it....... can someone help me? Should I go to Tiffany and see if they can do anything? Or there is nothing I can really do about it? I am very upset because I love the necklace so much and I took good care of it, I dont know why there is a scratch on it....


it's bound to get some light surface scratches from daily wear- if it bothers you a lot you can always take it back to tiffany within your return period to exchange it.


----------



## darkangel07760

miyale30 said:


> An interesting article I found about Tiffany's Rubedo.
> 
> My DF and I went to Tiffany on Saturday to take a look and I found the color quite beautiful. He bought the narrow ring for me and I'm really liking it. It is pricey for the gold content but I haven't found anything in a rosy color other than Cartier that I like as much!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/f...-over-meaning-of-metal.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1


 
Thanks for the article!  Very intriguing.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*I found several articles about Tiffany rubedo metal. I found them interesting, especially since the content of the metal contains less than 1/3 gold.  Here are the specs:

55% copper
31% gold
7% silver
7% zinc*

http://www.business2community.com/branding/whats-in-a-name-a-rose-gold-alloy-mostly-made-of-copper-wouldnt-smell-as-sweet-coming-from-anywhere-but-tiffanys-0162978

http://www.spendmatters.com/index.cfm/2012/4/13/Friday-Rant-Whats-in-a-Brand-For-Tiffany-a-Preposterous-MarkUp

*I suppose the jewelry appeals to some, but I'll take a pass on it, thank you very much.*


----------



## Bag*Snob

Very expensive for copper jewelry.    It is only 7.5k of gold.


----------



## dancingtiffany

faintlymacabre said:


> It's about 6mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A size 6 on a size 5.5 finger (I bought slightly bigger so I could wear it on multiple fingers):



This is lovely! Would you know the width of the narrow one? 

I'm considering buying a Rubedo ring. However, I'm still contemplating whether to YG charm or YG pendant w/ chain instead. 

Would you recommend buying the Rubedo ring?


----------



## kath2

I looked at the Rubedo line, but researched and was dismayed to find that it's basically 8 karat gold--or slightly less than, at 31% gold. But they don't stamp it as such, which seems dishonest, as does the marketing to call it a "new" metal--it's not a new metal; it's a low-content alloy. Here's an interesting article on the topic: 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/f...ate-over-meaning-of-metal.html?pagewanted=all

I just couldn't wrap my mind around spending so much for a piece of jewelry with a lower gold content than even 10k gold.


----------



## kath2

(Wal-Mart jewelry, by comparison, is often 10 karat.)


----------



## dancingtiffany

kath2 said:


> I looked at the Rubedo line, but researched and was dismayed to find that it's basically 8 karat gold--or slightly less than, at 31% gold. But they don't stamp it as such, which seems dishonest, as does the marketing to call it a "new" metal--it's not a new metal; it's a low-content alloy. Here's an interesting article on the topic:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/f...ate-over-meaning-of-metal.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> I just couldn't wrap my mind around spending so much for a piece of jewelry with a lower gold content than even 10k gold.



Yeah, I've read about that, and that's exactly why I have my reservations on buying that particular ring.


----------



## vhdos

I think that people are reading way too much into the percentages.  
Even the pure (yellow) gold that most people refer to is a combination of gold and other metals.  Pure gold is too soft to be worn for everyday pieces of jewelry.  
The percentage of gold in Rubedo is not meant to "scam" people, it is manufactured that way on purpose because the higher percentages of copper (and other alloys), give the metal a warmer tone.  The warmer (or rose) tone is exactly what would be considered a "better" color for those of us who prefer a rose gold-colored metal.  If Rubedo had more gold and less copper (and other alloys), then the rose color would be very faint and then what would be the point if the intended purpose was to design a pink-colored gold?  It's not like Tiffany is tricking people - the content of Rubedo is out there for the world to see.  
It was likely designed because of the increasing popularity of rose gold and the high price tag reflects not only the Tiffany name, but also the popularity of rose gold in general.  I think it's funny when people stick their nose up at it because it doesn't contain "enough" gold.  It wasn't designed with the intent that it is an inferior product - it was designed as a warmer-toned gold color for those customers who desire rose gold.  Obviously, if you don't care for rose gold, then you wouldn't be purchasing Rubedo anyways....


----------



## dancingtiffany

vhdos said:


> I think that people are reading way too much into the percentages.
> Even the pure (yellow) gold that most people refer to is a combination of gold and other metals.  Pure gold is too soft to be worn for everyday pieces of jewelry.
> The percentage of gold in Rubedo is not meant to "scam" people, it is manufactured that way on purpose because the higher percentages of copper (and other alloys), give the metal a warmer tone.  The warmer (or rose) tone is exactly what would be considered a "better" color for those of us who prefer a rose gold-colored metal.  If Rubedo had more gold and less copper (and other alloys), then the rose color would be very faint and then what would be the point if the intended purpose was to design a pink-colored gold?  It's not like Tiffany is tricking people - the content of Rubedo is out there for the world to see.
> It was likely designed because of the increasing popularity of rose gold and the high price tag reflects not only the Tiffany name, but also the popularity of rose gold in general.  I think it's funny when people stick their nose up at it because it doesn't contain "enough" gold.  It wasn't designed with the intent that it is an inferior product - it was designed as a warmer-toned gold color for those customers who desire rose gold.  Obviously, if you don't care for rose gold, then you wouldn't be purchasing Rubedo anyways....


Do you have one? I was wondering about the quality of Rubedo. Does it tarnish, if it tarnishes at all, easily like silver?


----------



## vhdos

^I don't have a Tiffany Rubedo piece, but I have Tiffany rose gold.  Most rose gold is prone to fading (or what jewelers refer to as "tarnishing"), which means that it simply loses some of it's warmer-pink tones and looks more yellow.  This is a naturally occurring process (not  a quality issue) that is the result of the metal coming into contact with sweat, lotions, perfumes, chlorine, chemicals, etc.  When rose gold fades, it can be professionally polished, which brings back the pink tones.  I know that Rolex addressed the issue of fading rose gold on their watches by creating a metal called "Everose" that is supposed to stay "pink" forever (they created a special blend of metals/alloys).  When Tiffany introduced their Rubedo, I wondered if it was prone to the same fading issues that their rose gold was, but I have not seen any marketing to that effect.  I think that it's a gorgeous metal and we will just have to wait and see what, if any, fading/tarnishing will occur.  I would most certainly purchase it and I have no issues with the fact that it contains "less" gold because that is, after all, the point of creating a pink-colored gold.


----------



## SophiaLee

I don't care that it has a low gold content, but the price doesn't exactly reflect a piece that is 7.5k gold. 

And yes the info is there for people who take the time to look for it, but it certainly isnt stamped that it's 7.5k gold. 

Kinda misleading IMHO.


----------



## etk123

I was under the impression that Rubedo is more like a rose silver than a rose gold. I read that it can tarnish like silver does. Either way, it is very beautiful. Yummy warm pink.


----------



## kath2

14k rose gold is quite pink, and less prone to fading than 18k rose gold (I prefer 18k or 22k in yellow, but 14k in gold). I have no problem with Tiffany selling 7.5k gold, but they should stamp it as such, just as they stamp their 18k, platinum, and .925.  

(Many cultures make jewelry out of 24k gold, btw--it's not too soft if the piece is substantial. 14k yellow is actually considered low quality by much of the world).

Here's a good image of the pinkishness of 14k rose:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8688824...ip_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Bag*Snob

Since this metal is mostly copper, I wonder if it will tarnish green?


----------



## SophiaLee

Bag*Snob said:


> Since this metal is mostly copper, I wonder if it will tarnish green?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## vhdos

SophiaLee said:


> I don't care that it has a low gold content, but the price doesn't exactly reflect a piece that is 7.5k gold.
> 
> And yes the info is there for people who take the time to look for it, but it certainly isnt stamped that it's 7.5k gold.
> 
> Kinda misleading IMHO.



I don't think that it's misleading and I think that the price tag reflects the Tiffany name pretty accurately...


----------



## vhdos

etk123 said:


> I was under the impression that Rubedo is more like a rose silver than a rose gold. I read that it can tarnish like silver does. Either way, it is very beautiful. Yummy warm pink.



It's funny that you mention this.  My 7 year-old son was just asking me the other day what my ring was made of (he was referring to one of my rose gold stacking rings).  When I told him it was rose gold, he wanted to know how it was made, so I explained it to him.  He then asked me if there was such a thing as "rose silver?"  I didn't have an answer for him, but now it makes more sense


----------



## dancingtiffany

NurseAnn said:


> Got my narrow ring today.  The color is beautiful and I love the ring but I am still having hesitations about how it will wear over time.  In some lights it looks like rose gold while in other lighting it looks like rose silver.  It's very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to my RG plated MK watch


Hi! Since I heard this metal dubbed by others as "rose silver"... May I know if the Rubedo ring you got 1) tarnishes or 2) blackens your finger? 

When it comes to silver rings, I have this tendency that after wearing the ring, it sometimes leave a black mark on my finger. Although I have to admit, it's not designer silver ring we're talking about. However, silver is silver. I want a ring that I can wear everyday, and I don't like one that will leave such marks in my finger.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think the Rubedo highlights more clearly how much more we're willing to pay for a designer name and the perceived quality that goes along with it. No one questions that sterling and high karat gold are "precious metals" and that helps us mentally justify the cost, but when a mystery metal like Rubedo is introduced you really have to like/trust the brand to pay what they ask.


----------



## vhdos

^A Tiffany yellow gold padlock necklace retails for $1875.  The  same Tiffany padlock necklace in Rubedo retails for $650.
A Tiffany yellow gold bar necklace (size small) retails for $525.  The  same Tiffany bar necklace in Rubedo (size small) retails for $200.

What exactly is the issue with the price of Rubedo?  The prices seem quite normal to me - at least as far as Tiffany price tags go.  There are all kinds of things that affect the price (the "Tiffany" name, the fact that it's "new", the fact that the color is somewhat unique, the popularity of rose-colored metals, etc.).  I really don't see why that's difficult to understand or why some people feel it's misleading?  I mean, I could understand if the Rubedo price tags were the same as their yellow gold price tags, but they're not.


----------



## NurseAnn

dancingtiffany said:


> Hi! Since I heard this metal dubbed by others as "rose silver"... May I know if the Rubedo ring you got 1) tarnishes or 2) blackens your finger?
> 
> When it comes to silver rings, I have this tendency that after wearing the ring, it sometimes leave a black mark on my finger. Although I have to admit, it's not designer silver ring we're talking about. However, silver is silver. I want a ring that I can wear everyday, and I don't like one that will leave such marks in my finger.



I ended up returning the ring after having it for one day.  It was beautiful but not as warm as I'd like (maybe because of the silver) an made my finger smell like pennies.  I want to wait a little longer to hear how it wears over time before buying anything else in that alloy.  The t&co were fairly evasive about its care and that made me uneasy.


----------



## dancingtiffany

NurseAnn said:


> I ended up returning the ring after having it for one day.  It was beautiful but not as warm as I'd like (maybe because of the silver) an made my finger smell like pennies.  I want to wait a little longer to hear how it wears over time before buying anything else in that alloy.  The t&co were fairly evasive about its care and that made me uneasy.


Awwww... That's so sad.  It looks so pretty online. Thanks for letting us know about your experience. I'd probably wait a little longer as well.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

vhdos said:


> I think that people are reading way too much into the percentages.
> Even the pure (yellow) gold that most people refer to is a combination of gold and other metals.  Pure gold is too soft to be worn for everyday pieces of jewelry.
> The percentage of gold in Rubedo is not meant to "scam" people, it is manufactured that way on purpose because the higher percentages of copper (and other alloys), give the metal a warmer tone.  The warmer (or rose) tone is exactly what would be considered a "better" color for those of us who prefer a rose gold-colored metal.  If Rubedo had more gold and less copper (and other alloys), then the rose color would be very faint and then what would be the point if the intended purpose was to design a pink-colored gold?  It's not like Tiffany is tricking people - the content of Rubedo is out there for the world to see.
> It was likely designed because of the increasing popularity of rose gold and the high price tag reflects not only the Tiffany name, but also the popularity of rose gold in general.  I think it's funny when people stick their nose up at it because it doesn't contain "enough" gold.  It wasn't designed with the intent that it is an inferior product - it was designed as a warmer-toned gold color for those customers who desire rose gold.  Obviously, if you don't care for rose gold, then you wouldn't be purchasing Rubedo anyways....




Are you an employee of Tiffany & Co?


----------



## vhdos

^  Um, no.  I am a SAHM of two, who helps my DH with his company in the medical industry.


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you an employee of Tiffany & Co?


 
I don't believe she is, but she is pretty darn smart


----------



## vhdos

^I can assure you, I am not (nor have I ever been) an employee of Tiffany.
I have had all kinds of jobs in my life (from a Hooters waitress during my college years, to an accountant, to a preschool teacher, to a youth & family crisis counselor, to a medical sales rep, and finally, a SAHM), but none of them have had anything at all to do with Tiffany:giggles:


----------



## cartierlov3r

i saw the Tiffany Rubedo Bangle 

$6,500

Really like this one

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+287458-r+101746884-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


and this one

$2,300SGD

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+287458-r+101746884-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Against the pink gold cartier plain $7,700SGD I am not sure now...


----------



## SophiaLee

cartierlov3r said:


> i saw the Tiffany Rubedo Bangle
> 
> $6,500
> 
> Really like this one
> 
> http://intotemptation.files.wordpres...ngle.jpg?w=538
> 
> 
> and this one
> 
> $2,300SGD
> 
> http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/me...angle-thin.jpg
> 
> 
> Against the pink gold cartier plain $7,700SGD I am not sure now...



Your links did not work for me. However, the Cartier is solid 18k gold, Rubedo is mostly copper hence the price difference.


----------



## faintlymacabre

dancingtiffany said:


> Hi! Since I heard this metal dubbed by others as "rose silver"... May I know if the Rubedo ring you got 1) tarnishes or 2) blackens your finger?



Mine has never blackened my finger, but I've never had that happen with silver either...  It does smell coppery/metallic though.

I bought my Rubedo ring in March.  I wore it constantly for a while, and then let it sit in its pouch for the past few months.  I took a look at it yesterday and there is no tarnish on it.  Maybe it would tarnish if left out, but I always keep it in a pouch in my drawer.

As for all the price debates, if you think it's not worth the cost, nobody will be able to change your mind.  Just don't buy any.    If you like the look of the alloy, go for it.  *shrug*


----------



## cartierlov3r

link corrected....thanks


----------



## dancingtiffany

faintlymacabre said:


> Mine has never blackened my finger, but I've never had that happen with silver either...  It does smell coppery/metallic though.
> 
> I bought my Rubedo ring in March.  I wore it constantly for a while, and then let it sit in its pouch for the past few months.  I took a look at it yesterday and there is no tarnish on it.  Maybe it would tarnish if left out, but I always keep it in a pouch in my drawer.



Thank you! I bought the YG Tiffany Notes band ring instead. I read about the metallic smell so I decided against it. Moreover, the narrow Rubedo is not yet available in my country. Anyway, thanks for you reply!


----------



## Cerene

I have the Rubedo narrow band and had no problems with tarnishing or turning my skin green.  I haven't noticed a "smell" but then i don't smell my jewelry.  It is a pretty ring and most people assume it is rose gold.  I am happy with the purchase and OK with the price.  I believe it was around $375 and would purchase some of the cheaper Rubedo pieces in the future.  I like the look of the bar pendant


----------



## dancingtiffany

Cerene said:


> I have the Rubedo narrow band and had no problems with tarnishing or turning my skin green.  I haven't noticed a "smell" but then i don't smell my jewelry.  It is a pretty ring and most people assume it is rose gold.  I am happy with the purchase and OK with the price.  I believe it was around $375 and would purchase some of the cheaper Rubedo pieces in the future.  I like the look of the bar pendant



Yes! It's a pretty ring. I love the color!

BUT Rubedo prices here are waaaaaaaay expensive. To give you a picture: Website price for 1) Rubedo Wide Ring is $650 while price for 2) 1837 YG narrow ring is $850. Actual price here in our store is Rubedo wide ring costs around $250 to $300 MORE than the 1837 YG narrow ring. Hence, I took home a YG ring instead (not the 1837 haha but the Tiffany Notes which incidentally is almost the same price as that of the 1837). It's crazy! Hahaha!


----------



## NurseAnn

Jjkllljonh


----------



## Cerene

dancingtiffany said:


> Yes! It's a pretty ring. I love the color!
> 
> BUT Rubedo prices here are waaaaaaaay expensive. To give you a picture: Website price for 1) Rubedo Wide Ring is $650 while price for 2) 1837 YG narrow ring is $850. Actual price here in our store is Rubedo wide ring costs around $250 to $300 MORE than the 1837 YG narrow ring. Hence, I took home a YG ring instead (not the 1837 haha but the Tiffany Notes which incidentally is almost the same price as that of the 1837). It's crazy! Hahaha!


 
I think you made the right choice.  I did considered the yellow gold version but the difference was $475 and the yellow gold doesn't complement my skin tone as much.  It is a fun piece that I love but I don't considered it an investment.  I love it for what it is


----------



## dancingtiffany

Cerene said:


> I think you made the right choice.  I did considered the yellow gold version but the difference was $475 and the yellow gold doesn't complement my skin tone as much.  It is a fun piece that I love but I don't considered it an investment.  I love it for what it is



Yes! I think that's the most important part... that we love and enjoy what we purchased.


----------

